# ISO the best tempura batter



## JustJoel (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m an expert on tempura. Eating it, that is. I’ve never made it, though, perhaps because of my lack of confidence in frying generally (although I’m getting much better), or perhaps because I’ve heard so many times how difficult it is, and that it’s just impossible to do well in a home kitchen. I know for a fact that it can’t be impossible; literally millions of Japanese housewives make it as a matter of course.

I’ve read many recipes for tempura batter. The basics seem to be 1. The water must be very cold. The flour must be very gently incorporated, to reduce the formation of gluten. Variations include using seltzer or adding vodka, using a mixture of flour and cornstarch, and using rice flour instead of cornstarch.

If you make tempura regularly, and it turns out between very good and near perfect every time, please share your secrets with me!


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 15, 2019)

Also several recipes tend to suggest that a different batter is required for veggies and proteins, but I’ve never seen a chef prepare two different batters!


----------



## roadfix (Mar 15, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> If you make tempura regularly, and it turns out between very good and near perfect every time, please share your secrets with me!



Well, I can only add that I've done tempura just a couple or three times so far and they've turned out good, but not very good, using Kikkoman Tempura Batter Mix where you just add cold water.    I should do the batter from scratch next time to see the difference.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 15, 2019)

roadfix said:


> Well, I can only add that I've done tempura just a couple or three times so far and they've turned out good, but not very good, using Kikkoman Tempura Batter Mix where you just add cold water.    I should do the batter from scratch next time to see the difference.


Here are the ingredients listed on the box of Kikkoman tempura batter:

Ingredients: Wheat Flour, Cornstarch, Leavening (Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate, Sodium Bicarbonate).

I’ve got all of those, except of course for the sodium acid pyrophosphate. But the ingredient list doesn’t include ratios, of course.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 15, 2019)

The Japanese supermarket that I go to also has other brands of tempura batter mix that I can perhaps use next time before going scratch.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 15, 2019)

For Japanese recipes, I go to Nami Chen.. "Just One Cookbook"

 Here are her Tempura selections..

https://www.justonecookbook.com/?s=tempura

Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 15, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> For Japanese recipes, I go to Nami Chen.. "Just One Cookbook"
> 
> Here are her Tempura selections..
> 
> ...


I love her site! It’s my go-to when looking for inspiration for Asian dishes.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 15, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> For Japanese recipes, I go to Nami Chen.. "Just One Cookbook"
> 
> Here are her Tempura selections..
> 
> ...


You know, I did come across her recipe when I was trolling google for recipes. I stopped reading, though, when she used the phrase “golden brown.” The best tempura I’ve ever had was several shades short of “golden brown.”


----------



## roadfix (Mar 15, 2019)

I love vegetable tempura, my favorite is renkon (lotus root).    I didn't par boil the renkon and I thought they came out fine.... although a bit on the crunchy side.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 15, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> I love her site! It’s my go-to when looking for inspiration for Asian dishes.



I have made only about a dozen of her recipes. Each has been a success. A few are pretty regular repeats.

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 15, 2019)

On the recommendations here, will have to check out Nami Chen's site. Thanks for the link, Ross. 

I have to admit I've only made tempura shrimp a couple of times and have used this mix from the little Asian market. Less than $2/box. They recommend that once the batter is mixed (with very cold water), the bowl be set in a bed of ice to make sure the batter stays very cold. Being pretty unfamiliar with tempura frying, I did that, and was happy with the fried shrimp.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 15, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> You know, I did come across her recipe when I was trolling google for recipes. I stopped reading, though, when she used the phrase “golden brown.” The best tempura I’ve ever had was several shades short of “golden brown.”



Mega dittos! A VERY light golden. Not even brown.

I use this recipe and make sure the water is very cold, almost icy. It yields a very light colored finished product. Salt and/or seasoning doesn't hit the vegetables (or whatever you're frying) until it comes up out of the oil. Tempura should not only have a light color, but a light taste. 

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/236822/tempura-batter/

My absolute favorite tempura is sliced sweet potatoes and strips of green bell pepper.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 15, 2019)

I haven't made tempura, but I heard somewhere along the way that using beer instead of water helps make it lighter. No idea if that's true.

Thanks to this thread, though, when DH said he wanted to go out to dinner tonight, I suggested Japanese and I ordered tempura :wink. 
(I forgot to take the picture before I started eating [emoji38])


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 16, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> You know, I did come across her recipe when I was trolling google for recipes. I stopped reading, though, when she used the phrase “golden brown.” The best tempura I’ve ever had was several shades short of “golden brown.”


In looking at her photos and the ingredient list, I believe that I would not be put off by her using “golden brown” in her description of the finished product..

All of her various photos seem to show light coloring.. 

In making her recipes, I have yet to have anything be off color or over cooked..

English is Nami's second language and her idea of “golden brown”, might be a bit different than my first thoughts of “golden brown.”  

Ross


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 16, 2019)

Just Cooking said:


> In looking at her photos and the ingredient list, I believe that I would not be put off by her using “golden brown” in her description of the finished product..
> 
> All of her various photos seem to show light coloring..
> 
> ...



Very good point.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 16, 2019)

I made tempura shrimp one time, at least 20 years ago.  While it turned out very good, it was more hassle than it was worth to me, and I never did it again.   It worked, but it wasn't worth the effort for me.  It takes too long to cook enough shrimp for 4 people in a half dozen or more batches.  Like so many deep fried foods, it can't sit around too long - best to eat fairly soon after frying.  

I'll stick with the western method for fried shrimp on the rare occasions that I crave it.  That usually means open a box of frozen breaded shrimp and pop them in the hot oil.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 16, 2019)

I make shrimp tempura several times a year.  I always go back to a recipe from America's Test Kitchen / Cook's Illustrated.  It makes a light, airy, crisp coating that everyone here loves.


7 1/2 oz. flour
1/2 cup cornstarch
1 cup vodka
1 large egg
1 cup seltzer water


Get your oil very hot - 400F.  Drop the colossal shrimp in the batter then the oil.  Stir a bit in the oil for about 2 minutes.  Done.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 16, 2019)

Silversage said:


> I make shrimp tempura several times a year.  I always go back to a recipe from America's Test Kitchen / Cook's Illustrated.  It makes a light, airy, crisp coating that everyone here loves.
> 
> 
> 7 1/2 oz. flour
> ...



Could I use beer or white wine instead of vodka?


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 16, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Could I use beer or white wine instead of vodka?


The beer is an interesting idea. It would probably alter the taste enough that you couldn’t call it “tempura” anymore...


----------



## roadfix (Mar 16, 2019)

I've used beer instead of water with Kikkoman Tempura batter mix when doing fish tacos.
Honestly, I really couldn't tell any difference from using plain water with the batter mix.  But I'm sure others might notice the settle differences...


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 16, 2019)

What beer does to the batter (tempura, fish, etc.) is make it lighter from the bubbles. Club soda would do the same thing and there would be little or no difference in taste.

I have been using cornstarch and club soda (or a GF beer if we have any) for years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 16, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> The beer is an interesting idea. It would probably alter the taste enough that you couldn’t call it “tempura” anymore...


Depends on which beer you use. Guinness or anything strong tasting would, but for the bubbly effect without flavor, use Natural Light or some other version of "how can you possibly call THAT beer?" beer.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ve been reading up on tempura a bit; the apparent secret to a good batter is to keep it ice cold and don’t overmix. Both of these ensure that gluten doesn’t start to form.

But if you don’t want a glutinous batter, why don’t you use a flour with little or no gluten? Rice flour, cornstarch, even cake flour or pastry flour?


----------

